# Since iTunes completely baffles me...



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Can someone tell me how to get the Audible books I have listened to off my iPhone? I can put new books on but I can't figure out how to get the old books off and on top of that, they seem to be multiplying, ie, everytime I sync, it re-syncs the old books and so I have more than one copy on the phone. Thanks in advance for your help!

L


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have my iTunes set to manage my devices individually, so there is no automatic sync.  
It will give you that option when your device is connected to iTunes.  Mine is not 
connected right now, but I can go get it if you need me to.  
When you have selected the box that lets you decide what syncs you won't have that problem
any longer.
deb


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I went and got my Nano so I could help with some sort of intelligence.

Hook up your iPhone and click on, I assume you named it Leslie's iPhone.
Then check the box that says Manually manage music and videos.
When your device is connected it will not automatically sync.
You can then go to the Audible books on your phone and delete the books you've finished.
deb


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I go to the Audible section, only check one book (the newest) and then do sync. But it doesn't take the old books off the phone, even though they aren't checked. I can't delete from the phone directly, only through iTunes....

Thanks, deb, for this info but I still have the problem. Sigh...

L


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

No, you don't want to sync.  You want to drag and drop the books you want on your phone.
deb


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

In iTunes when you plug in your iphone you can see all of the things listed that are saved on your phone. Go to the 'Books' or 'Audiobooks' line (I forget which it says) and click on that. It will bring up a column that shows all of the books you have on your phone. Highlight the books you want to delete by clicking on them and then, right click, then select 'delete'. It will ask you if you are sure you want to delete the book and when you say yes, they will be gone!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

For my iPhone, I have the following setup for Audiobooks:

In iTunes - with the iPhone plugged in - I choose the _device_ *iPhone* and

on the *Summary* tab I check the box _Sync Only Checked Songs and Videos_,

on the *Books* tab _Sync Audiobooks_ is checked, and I have _All Audiobooks_ selected,

Then I use the *Books* _library_ and check which ones I want synced.

I have thirteen audiobooks in my iTunes library, but I only have one checked, and that is the only one that shows up on my iPhone.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> In iTunes when you plug in your iphone you can see all of the things listed that are saved on your phone. Go to the 'Books' or 'Audiobooks' line (I forget which it says) and click on that. It will bring up a column that shows all of the books you have on your phone. Highlight the books you want to delete by clicking on them and then, right click, then select 'delete'. It will ask you if you are sure you want to delete the book and when you say yes, they will be gone!


I know I must sound like an idiot, but...

I have plugged the iPhone into my computer. iTunes comes up. I have two different ways I can look at the books: one version that shows the covers and another option where they are just a list. If I go to the covers screen, I can check the box for the book but when I right click, nada. No option to delete. On the list of the books, they are all grayed out and I can't even click the check box, much less get an option to delete. Please tell me what I am doing wrong...

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> For my iPhone, I have the following setup for Audiobooks:
> 
> In iTunes - with the iPhone plugged in - I choose the _device_ *iPhone* and
> 
> ...


All right, that seemed to do the trick. Now I only have one book on my phone. Thanks, Verena!

L


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie, Before you can manually delete the extra audiobooks on your phone, you'll need to go to your summary page first. Make sure these boxes are checked:


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The top left pane of the iTunes window lists your libraries, which contain all of the media you have in iTunes.

The middle section of that same pane lists the devices you have hooked up to your PC. When you click the little arrow next to that device name, it will show what media is _on that device_.

You can only manipulate media (check/uncheck/delete, etc.) from the libraries. You cannot manipulate media on the device itself, that is why you can see the media, but it is grayed out. I suggest you close the little arrow next to your iPhone so you do not see what is on it in the iTunes window. Less confusing that way.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

This is very helpful. Thanks everyone. I swear, the people who designed iTunes have brains that work totally opposite to the way my brain works, which is why this program totally baffles me.

Okay, next problem. Every time I sync the phone, I get a message that it cannot sync the podcasts because the selected podcasts no longer exist. Does anyone know how I can make this message stop appearing?

L


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I do not have a podcast answer.  But I completely understand about being baffled.  I had someone here on KB walk me through my setup well over a year ago.  I'd still be struggling if they hadn't helped me out.  
Good luck.

deb


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Okay, next problem. Every time I sync the phone, I get a message that it cannot sync the podcasts because the selected podcasts no longer exist. Does anyone know how I can make this message stop appearing?


Something is out of sync.

Try this:

Plug in the iPhone. Click on the *Podcasts* tab and uncheck _Sync Podcasts_. Then click *Apply* to remove all of the podcasts.

If you have podcasts that you no longer want, delete them from the *Podcasts* _library_ in iTunes.

Check _only_ those Podcasts you want to have on your iPhone.

Then click on _device_ *iPhone* in iTunes, go to the *Podcasts* tab, and recheck _Sync Podcasts_ (how you want to set up the Automatically Include portion is up to you. I choose All episodes of All and delete the podcasts I am finished with when I have listened to them) and click *Apply*.

Depending on how many podcasts you have, this can take a while.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

There are multiple ways to do it, so I can see why it's confusing. It's partially personal preference. I can't stand manually manage music, I don't want to drag and drop, I've got 200 gigs of itunes files. For podcasts I often just just make a playlist and change that, instead of my whole device. Or I choose "sync only unwatched/unplayed podcasts.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

My new iPod Touch arrived yesterday, and I can see this will be a steep learning curve. So far I have downloaded some apps to use professionally, and a game of solitaire when I am bored....how can solitaire ease boredom? 

I hope to download an audiobook from audible.com soon. When I chose the book from audible.com, do I download directly to my iPod, or does it go to iTunes first. I agree with Leslie that iTunes is completely counter-intuitive to how my brain is wired. 

When my package arrived yesterday, DH called me at work and said the box wasn't very big. When I got home and opened the "not very big" box'" we broke out laughing, because the "not very big" box was actually overkill! The contents were no bigger than a cassette case. The getting started "manual" that was included is a joke. I have downloaded the on-line manual, but it just isn't my mode of learning. Isn't there a iPod for Dummies book? I can also see that I need to shoot on over to Borsa Bella and find a little case to put all this in. I bought a neoprene case which came with a screen protector, but I sure can't throw it in my purse that way. 

To get to some important issues, does anyone have an "can't live without" games or apps they want to suggest?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Audible downloads the book to your iTunes.  We're so spoiled with our Kindles.  Wouldn't it be great to be able to download an audiobook straight to our i-device?  
deb


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

You can download straight to the ipod touch, iphone and ipad over wifi and 3g ( depending on file size device features) if you purchase in the itunes app on your device. The itunes audiobooks are from audible anyway. ebooks are no where near as large of files as audiobooks are so of course they take up a tiny amount of bandwidth and download quickly.


Folks having trouble figuring out itunes and their devices will find the book ipodpedia to be quite helpful.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Something is out of sync.
> 
> Try this:
> 
> ...


Thanks, Verena. Once again, you solved the problem.

I think my problem was that I was clicking things in Playlist, not the Library (since I didn't really understand the difference). Hopefully now I have myself sorted.

L


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I think my problem was that I was clicking things in Playlist, not the Library (since I didn't really understand the difference). Hopefully now I have myself sorted.


The main difference between the libraries and your playlists are that the libraries are hardcoded into iTunes and are sorted by file _type_ or _Media Kind_ (for any file in iTunes right-click-> Get Info -> Options tab -> Media Kind).

Thus, MP3s, AACs, etc are in the Music library.
MPEGs (movie files) are either in the Movie library or TV show library depending on what is listed in the file's _options_ (Media Kind).
Podcasts are generally MP3s or AACs, but the option type (Media Kind) is already set in the iTunes store, so when you download Podcasts through iTunes they automatically drop into that library.
The Books library contains AudioBook files. If you download from Audible, they will populate there, since Audible has them tagged as Audiobooks in the Media Kind. If you are ripping from CDs or getting them from elsewhere on the 'net, you need to again change the Media Kind to Audiobook. Then the files will automatically move to the Books library.
The Apps library has any applications purchased for any Apple device.
The Ringtones library will contain Ringtones that you have created/purchased for your iPhone. These files will have the .m4r extension.

Playlists are _generally_ user created. Apple does add a few default playlists, like Recently Added, but these can all be deleted. I think most people, myself included, only create playlists for music. I have playlists for Christmas music, Classical, Fun, Favorites, Hair Bands, the '80s, the '70, etc.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I agree that iTunes is just an awful program. I have to have DH help me with it all the time. Our brains are completely opposite on most things, and he finds it incredibly powerful and easy to use. 

And I also agree that the best thing to do if at all possible is to purchase stuff directly from your device rather than syncing through iTunes. I only sync every few weeks for the most part, and then just to get a good backup in case of problems.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I do playlists for music videos and tv shows because it's much quicker and easy to control exactly what I want to sync on select devices like my iphone and ipad that way.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

What is the best way to keep the iPod charged? My battery indicates 50% already today. Do you keep it connected with your computer all the time? I guess I need to buy a wall charger. I don't think I will get a long enough charge to use it daily at work. Am I missing something?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> What is the best way to keep the iPod charged? My battery indicates 50% already today. Do you keep it connected with your computer all the time? I guess I need to buy a wall charger. I don't think I will get a long enough charge to use it daily at work. Am I missing something?


You battery should last longer than an average workday if you are only listening to audio. I can get a good twelve hours of audio on my four year old iPod. Which model iPod do you have?


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I haven't even listened to audio yet! I have just played around with some apps and downloaded a few. Entered some calendar items and weather locations. I have have the 32GB model.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> I haven't even listened to audio yet! I have just played around with some apps and downloaded a few. Entered some calendar items and weather locations. I have have the 32GB model.


So it is an iPod Touch.

Playing with apps, downloading apps wirelessly and using the touchscreen alot is going to eat up battery life. I am guessing this is a brand new iPod? It will take a few charges for the battery to reach full capacity. To conserve battery life, turn wireless off unless you are using it, reduce screen brightness, and reduce the autolock time so the screen shuts off soon after you stop using it (alternately, just put it to sleep right away when you stop using the touchscreen).


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

And turn off bluetooth if you're not using it as well, it eats batteries


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I think my DIL has to charge her Touch every evening.  
My iPod classic keeps a charge for several days.  
My Nano for 3 or 4 days.  
deb


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ahhhhh! I have not been turning off the wifi. I just turned it off and am charging. I will see if I can keep the charge longer. It goes to sleep after only about a minute of not using it, so I don't think that is the problem.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> Ahhhhh! I have not been turning off the wifi. I just turned it off and am charging. I will see if I can keep the charge longer. It goes to sleep after only about a minute of not using it, so I don't think that is the problem.


I found that turning off Bluetooth and reducing screen brightness have been crucial to charging my iPod Touch. I can normally go 2-3 days between charges.

Mike


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

jmiked said:


> I found that turning off Bluetooth and reducing screen brightness have been crucial to charging my iPod Touch. I can normally go 2-3 days between charges.
> 
> Mike


My bluetooth is off and the screen brightness is set to auto.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I have to charge mine every 2 days if I use it a lot. Listening to books or music doesn't burn much battery, but moving around the screens or using wi-fi seems to eat the battery pretty quickly.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Okay, I have another question.

I downloaded an app from the iTunes store. It is now in my app library in iTunes. I see the page where it says "sync apps." If I uncheck the existing apps on my phone, will they all be removed? All I want to do is put the new one on. Thanks in advance for your help.

L


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I don't know the answer to your syncing question since I don't use that for the apps, but....you don't have to sync the apps from your computer. You can go to your iphone, go into the apps store, find the app you want and tap on it like you are going to buy it. It will look like you are buying it again, however it will come up and say that you already purchased that app and ask if you want to load it onto your iphone. Very easy to do. In fact, you can just buy the apps from the iphone itself in the future if you don't want to mess with the computer. Good luck!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> I don't know the answer to your syncing question since I don't use that for the apps, but....you don't have to sync the apps from your computer. You can go to your iphone, go into the apps store, find the app you want and tap on it like you are going to buy it. It will look like you are buying it again, however it will come up and say that you already purchased that app and ask if you want to load it onto your iphone. Very easy to do. In fact, you can just buy the apps from the iphone itself in the future if you don't want to mess with the computer. Good luck!


Hi KG....that's what I ended up doing, buying the app via the phone. I just wish iTunes made more sense to me!

L


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi Leslie, I don't know if this will really help, but I sync my iPod everday when I charge it. I can't believe how fast the charge runs down! If I have a new app to download in iTunes, it does it at this time. It doesn't do anything to the apps I already have on my iPod. However, like many others, I have found it easier to buy the apps from the apps store straight from my iPod.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't have my iThings automatically sync when I plug in (because I have several computers I use, and I don't want things to be automatically deleted when I synch to a different computer.  iTunes does open automatically when I plug the iThingy in (I have an iPod video, a Nano and now the iPad) but no auto synching.  Then I go to the item I want to add in my iTune library on the computer, say an app, and drag it to the iThing in the list on the left.  It automatically puts it in the right category on the iThingy and does not remove anything from the iThingy.  I've added several apps to my iPad this way.  Hope this helps.

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I see the page where it says "sync apps." If I uncheck the existing apps on my phone, will they all be removed?


If you uncheck *Sync Apps*, they will _all_ be removed. If you uncheck a single app from the list, only that app will be removed.

Apple has a series of iTunes tutorials on this page.

iLounge also has a nice series of tutorials on this page.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks, Verena, I'll check out those links.

I have been listening to books using the iPod app on my iPhone, but I understand there are other apps out there that have more features and do a better job. Does anyone have a favorite to recommend?

L


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> You can only manipulate media (check/uncheck/delete, etc.) from the libraries. You cannot manipulate media on the device itself, that is why you can see the media, but it is grayed out. I suggest you close the little arrow next to your iPhone so you do not see what is on it in the iTunes window. Less confusing that way.


Ahso! (In the words of the Honorable Charlie Chan) Many thanks to you all. I just managed to get my pod casts onto my iPod - and _see them!_ Now, if I can just remember how I did it this time, for next time. I've managed to do it successfully in the past but it was a "luck of the clicks" kind of thing, and I got so confused that I never knew what it was I did that actually worked. Now, with the 1-2-3 lists posted by you all, andt the above statement, maybe I can have a frustration-free sync!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm getting a little more used to iTunes, although I really don't like it. What still frustrates me is that I have many audiobooks on my iTouch and if I have started one and it bookmarks my spot, as soon as I hook it up to iTunes to sync something else it removes the bookmark so I have to start all over or find my spot on my own. That has been very frustrating! I have my settings set so that I have to manually sync everything so I can't figure out why it starts the books over for me, but it is quite irritating. If anyone has a clue why it's doing that, please enlighten me!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

KindleGirl said:


> I'm getting a little more used to iTunes, although I really don't like it. What still frustrates me is that I have many audiobooks on my iTouch and if I have started one and it bookmarks my spot, as soon as I hook it up to iTunes to sync something else it removes the bookmark so I have to start all over or find my spot on my own. That has been very frustrating! I have my settings set so that I have to manually sync everything so I can't figure out why it starts the books over for me, but it is quite irritating. If anyone has a clue why it's doing that, please enlighten me!


Oh please someone give us the fix to KindleGirl's problem before I download my first audible. This will drive me crazy!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Jane, what type of iThingy do you have?
deb


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Deb, my iThingy is an iPod Touch 32GB.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Okay.  I was wondering, because I have an iPod Classic and a Nano and I do not loose my place when I connect to iTunes.  Sounds like something that happens with the iTouch maybe?
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> I'm getting a little more used to iTunes, although I really don't like it. What still frustrates me is that I have many audiobooks on my iTouch and if I have started one and it bookmarks my spot, as soon as I hook it up to iTunes to sync something else it removes the bookmark so I have to start all over or find my spot on my own. That has been very frustrating! I have my settings set so that I have to manually sync everything so I can't figure out why it starts the books over for me, but it is quite irritating. If anyone has a clue why it's doing that, please enlighten me!


That is irritating when it happens. It hasn't to me in a long time though. I'm not sure what's causing yours to do that. Are they books from audible?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Thanks, Verena, I'll check out those links.
> 
> I have been listening to books using the iPod app on my iPhone, but I understand there are other apps out there that have more features and do a better job. Does anyone have a favorite to recommend?
> 
> L


There are others? I think I may have to go searching then. I've been hoping that audible would create an iPhone app (they have one for Blackberry). I wish I could download straight to my iPhone.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> I'm getting a little more used to iTunes, although I really don't like it. What still frustrates me is that I have many audiobooks on my iTouch and if I have started one and it bookmarks my spot, as soon as I hook it up to iTunes to sync something else it removes the bookmark so I have to start all over or find my spot on my own. That has been very frustrating! I have my settings set so that I have to manually sync everything so I can't figure out why it starts the books over for me, but it is quite irritating. If anyone has a clue why it's doing that, please enlighten me!


Are you trying to download another book? I have found that when you sync and you don't have any books in the sync, it holds your place. But when you download another book, it will lose the place in the one you are currently listening to. This is partly what prompted my original question: that is, how to have only one book at time on my iPhone. Unlike reading on my Kindle, I only listen to one book at a time so I only need one book on the device.

L


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't like directly downloading anything to my iPhone. Like the Kindle, if a file gets corrupted during download, it can cause problems with the iPhone.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> There are others? I think I may have to go searching then. I've been hoping that audible would create an iPhone app (they have one for Blackberry). I wish I could download straight to my iPhone.


Yes. My husband is using an app called Bookmarks (cost $2.99). I downloaded a freebie today, Audiobook & Podcast Player (original name, huh?) and am giving it a trial run.

L


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Pidge, Luv, Betsy:  You are so tech savvy.  I admire you.  Hats off to you!!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> That is irritating when it happens. It hasn't to me in a long time though. I'm not sure what's causing yours to do that. Are they books from audible?


Yes, they are books from audible.



Leslie said:


> Are you trying to download another book? I have found that when you sync and you don't have any books in the sync, it holds your place. But when you download another book, it will lose the place in the one you are currently listening to. This is partly what prompted my original question: that is, how to have only one book at time on my iPhone. Unlike reading on my Kindle, I only listen to one book at a time so I only need one book on the device.
> 
> L


Yes, come to think of it, it might be happening when I move a new book to the ipod. I don't always add books everytime, and sometimes it doesn't lose my spot, so maybe that is what is happening. Now I wish I knew how to fix that problem!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Anyone know how to delete a photo from the iTouch? For the life of me I can't figure out how to do that. I have a wallpaper from DecalGirl that I'm trying to delete. It seems to want to sync to files in the photo section and I'm not sure that's what I want to do. I normally manually manage all of my items, so nothing syncs automatically.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Seems like you must have to do it from within iTunes if it was added via iTunes?  I can't delete photos in my iPad albums, but I can delete photos I've saved from within the iPad.  Still a neeophyte, so perhaps someone else can answer this, I'd love to know!

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes, as far as I know, you have to add/delete the photos thru iTunes....it asks which file to sync from so it copied onto my Itouch ok when I wanted it. I no longer want it on my ipod (I'm giving my older ipod to my son) so I tried deleting it from the file and then I was going to sync to that file, but when I deleted the photo from the file (the only photo that was in that file) it no longer gives me the option to sync to that file. I was hoping to sync to the empty file and that would remove the photo, but it apparently doesn't work that way so I am lost. Help, anyone??


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

iTunes is giving me fits this week.

I've recently started the automatically syncing as opposed to manually managing my music..For the most part it's working pretty well... except on Thursday I discovered that everything except for apps decided to delete themselves off my iPhone. I know I didn't uncheck the sync music, books, tv shows, and movies boxes all at the same time, yet they were all unchecked. 

Also, I created a smart playlist for my unrated songs. It will put 20 unrated songs in the playlist and as I rate them, it will move those out and being in new unrated songs. Anyway, the playlist shows up in iTunes and when I transfer it to my iPhone, it shows up in iTunes as on my iPhone, but when I actually go to playlists on my phone, it's not there...  (and yes, the box for it to sync that particular playlist is checked) The songs get transferred to my phone, just no playlist shows. 

Frustrating to say the least.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've only every done the manual synching because I don't want anything removed without my permission.  It is frustrating!

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've only every done the manual synching because I don't want anything removed without my permission. It is frustrating!
> 
> Betsy


That's why I've been doing manual synching up until now. That and up until recently, iTunes didn't make it quite so easy to pick and choose which TV shows I wanted on automatic syncs. But I saw so many people using the automatic sync I thought I'd give it a try for awhile.

I don't think the playlist issue is related to the automatic syncing. I think it's related to the bug that makes everything look like it's disappeared from your iPhone (it's there, but the iPhone isn't seeing it, so you have to fiddle with adding/deleting a few songs to get everything to show up). With some fiddling and duplicating playlists I'm getting them to show up.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I agree...iTunes can be very frustrating. It seems like they've made some things way harder than they have to be. Just when you think you have everything just the way you like it, something goes haywire and you have to figure out what happened and why....and their help section isn't very helpful. 

Luv...glad you are able to get your playlists to work with some fiddling. That kind of stuff drives me crazy until I get it figured out!


----------

